# Publix Premium Dog Food



## kepax21 (Jan 13, 2018)

any reviews on this? i have a 3 month old female pup and was wondering if anyone had any input. thanks!


----------



## kepax21 (Jan 13, 2018)

and does Walmart carry any healthy dog/puppy food? seems like there’s only a publix and walmart by me.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Would you be willing to buy your food online? Good prices and good food selection and several have free shipping. If not I'd honestly just go ahead and feed raw if your only options are Walmart or publix. I mean you're already at a grocery store. Even a random mix of raw has to be better than a bag of old Roy or whatever publix has.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

thegooseman90 said:


> Even a random mix of raw has to be better than a bag of old Roy or whatever publix has.


A "random mix of raw" is faaaaaaaaar worse than even Ol'Roy. Commercial kibble may not have the highest quality ingredients, but they at least adhere to well-researched government mandated nutritional levels and can be found with the proper calcium and phosphorus ratios for growing large breed dogs.

Nutritional deficiencies from a random mix of raw are going to kill a dog a heck of a lot faster than a low quality kibble, and especially with a growing dog. You can cripple a pup for life that way. 

A properly researched and supplemented raw diet is awesome (And yes, if you are using typical grocery store meat you pretty much have to supplement to make up for certain micros that are too low in factory farmed meat). My guy has thrived on it. 

OP - getting food shipped to you would be best. But if that is not a possibility maybe try looking at Pure Balance in walmart? It's an "ok" food.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Walmart has a "premium" brand called Pure Balance. It receives good ratings on dog food advisor:
PureBalance: 4 stars
PureBalance Grain Free: 4 stars
PureBalance Canned: 4.5 stars

Other Walmart brands:
Rachel Ray Grain Free: 4 stars
Iams Proactive Health: 3.5 stars


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Blue Buffalo has been making supermarket inroads, so it wouldn't surprise me to see it show up at Publix. It's not a brand I like particularly love, but it's likely better than other options mentioned here. 

Do you have a Tractor Supply Company store or other feed store nearby? TSC sells Diamond Naturals and their own 4Health line -- solid, economical mid-grade food that works for a lot of dogs. You can do a lot better, for more money, but you can also do a lot worse -- and I'd choose it before the WM food. 

Some feed stores sell Victor -- a very respectable brand with offerings that span mid-range to better.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

kepax21 said:


> any reviews on this? i have a 3 month old female pup and was wondering if anyone had any input. thanks!



To answer your Publix question. And where do you live that may help someone guide you better? We also have some good online sites like www.petflow.com that deliver

This is enough to keep away, its made by Mars, than the ingredients would keep me away as well. 

Read all about mars

https://truthaboutpetfood.com/tag/mars-petcare/ 

Ingredients
Lamb, Chicken By-Product Meal (Source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin Sulfate), Ground Barley, Brewers Rice, Ground Sorghum, Pork Meat and Bone Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Dried Carrots, Egg Product, Natural Flavor, Oats, Peas, Dried Apples, Dried Cranberries, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Inulin (a Prebiotic), Choline Chloride, Mixed Tocopherols (a Preservative), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement).


----------

